# Oakland Community College (MI) Paramedic school



## Hockey (May 30, 2009)

Anyone know anything about their program?  Seems top notch but not sure


Whats it like?

Harder than a normal Paramedic school?


http://www.oaklandcc.edu/EMS/


----------



## Shishkabob (May 30, 2009)

Never heard a bad thing about OCC when I lived there... but then again I didn't know too many medics back then either.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 30, 2009)

Gah, can't edit---


After reading their info, it says you have to be an I before you can start their P, and their P is 15 weeks longs, (2days x 6 hours)


----------



## Hockey (May 30, 2009)

Well thats crap


Much crap


Actually, my buddy is doing The Michigan Academy of Emergency Services course for Paramedic.  One day a week, 12 hours a day.

Now that sounds about exactly what I'm looking to do.  2 days a week would hurt.


New Boston is about 100 miles from me, but about 2 miles from my brothers place.

http://www.maeseducation.com/


----------



## Shishkabob (May 30, 2009)

I know Hotel does 1 day x 12 hours.

If you do I/P through OCC, it turns out to be a 7 1/2 month paramedic program... seems kinda fast.


----------



## HotelCo (May 30, 2009)

I just have to say... REALLY look into each program before you decide whether it's right for you. Talk to people that go there, you'll learn a lot more about the program that way. It's especially important with medic school, once your in, many programs (none that I can think of) around here don't accept semesters/terms/courses/whatever from another school.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 30, 2009)

Does Michigan use I's anywhere?

If so, couldn't hurt to go to I/P at OCC if it turns out to be a decent program.


----------



## HotelCo (May 30, 2009)

Linuss said:


> If so, couldn't hurt to go to I/P at OCC if it turns out to be a decent program.



Not enough for it to be worth it. One part of Detroit did, but I'm pretty sure they consolidated their medical control and no longer use them. Other than that, the only places I know of are out west.


----------



## MMiz (May 30, 2009)

This is my personal take from living in Oakland County.

If I lived in Oakland County and wanted to attend the best program in the area, I'd go to Oakland Community College.  They have the most prerequisites and practical hours of any program in the area.  Most important, they're well funded and classes are taught by not only Paramedics, but also teachers.

I've also heard about the Waterford EMS Academy, and the Michigan EMS Academy.  My concern with both is that the format is too informal and the failure rates are too high.  I know *many* people who weren't able to complete the Michigan EMS Academy one day a week program.  I'd rather dedicate four semesters (a year) of my life to OCC than have to retake the course.

Of course it really all depends on your instructors, but Oakland Community College's programs are pretty much the best Oakland County has to offer.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 30, 2009)

Jeez, is there really 4 of us here who lived in Oakland County?

How weird is that?


----------



## mycrofft (May 30, 2009)

*Are you all referring to the same "Oakland"?*

As in Oakland, California?


----------



## Shishkabob (May 30, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> As in Oakland, California?



Oakland County Michigan... just north of Detroit on the east side.  Home of The Pistons.


----------



## HotelCo (May 30, 2009)

Yeah. I think there is a 5th person on the boards that is from Oakland County. Can't remember their name though.


----------



## Buzz (May 30, 2009)

Hockey9019 said:


> Academy of Emergency Services course for Paramedic.  One day a week, 12 hours a day.
> 
> Now that sounds about exactly what I'm looking to do.  2 days a week would hurt.
> 
> ...



If you go to MAES, document EVERYTHING you get back. They apparently have a tendency to tell you that you never took an exam that you in actuality did. (Heard this from three separate people.) On the flip side, another co-worker of mine has recently completed their medic program with none of the problems the others had encountered.



HotelCo said:


> Not enough for it to be worth it. One part of Detroit did, but I'm pretty sure they consolidated their medical control and no longer use them. Other than that, the only places I know of are out west.



Actually, I's are used in Wayne County (excluding Detroit). Particularly in southern Wayne county, there are several L.A.L.S. municipal services. Having the Spec here, you are at least able to work on an ALS rig, though you will more often than not be driving--but good situation for learning if you have a good partner. Downside to that, you will be working a basic truck until you acquire drive status with whatever service you are employed with, and will only be able to act as a basic in that circumstance.


----------



## Shabo (May 31, 2009)

There are only two programs in the state that are accredited - Lansing community college , and Huron Valley Ambulance (which has courses through HVA main in Ann Arbor and Schoolcraft CC at the Garden City campus). I've heard many a horror story about Michigan Academy, but nothing really about OCC. I'm currently a specialist and even though there isn't that much of a demand for us you do get exposure to IV's, intubation, acid/base balance, etc. which will help in the first semester of medic. I'm planning to start medic at SCC in the winter which meets Tuesday and Thursday in the evening and every other weekend. Good luck.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jun 1, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Jeez, is there really 4 of us here who lived in Oakland County?


 
Ahem, make that five. I took my first basic course at OCC back in the 70's; Bill Grubb was one of my examiners. I was also an adult commitee member of Explorer Post 608, sponsored by Fleet Ambulance. In addition, I got my firefighting start with Avon Township (now Rochester Hills) Fire Department on Stations 4 (Meadowbrook) & 5 (Tienken).  Good times....


----------



## jgw1981 (Apr 21, 2010)

I just finished basic at LSTI (Life support training institute) in Southfield, and feel I got a pretty good education.  Passed my NREMT first go around.  It's associated with Community EMS which is affiliated with 5 (I think) different ambulance companies locally.  I feel confident enough in them to take my medic class there soon.


----------



## joeshmoe (Apr 21, 2010)

I heard Schoolcraft college has a good program. Thats in Wayne county though, Livonia.


----------



## FLEMTP (Apr 21, 2010)

Make that 6 people.. I used to live in Clawson.  OCC has an excellent program.. it is academy style, so it is disciplined and they have very clear expectations. They also have a mock city on the campus they do training on, not only just within your class, but they will do massive training sessions with the fire and LEO students too. One of my good friends attended the EMT-basic and intermediate academies in 2003/2004. I was very impressed with the instructors and with the level of education they imparted in him. They expect a lot from their students, but thats a good thing when you're learning how to possibly save another person's life.

About HVA:

I attended HVA's program in Ann Arbor back in 2002... it was a hands down amazing program. I got a top notch education, and was able to do pretty much ALL of my internship time through University of Michigan Medical Center... obviously one of the nations best teaching hospitals. There, if your ID says student.. and you have the knowledge, they will practically let you do ANYTHING. I was allowed to scrub in on a liver transplant while doing my OR rotations... i was allowed to intubate multiple pediatric cases, got plenty of LMA placement experience, and experience with RSI/DAI medications. I was allowed to place ( yes, place) a chest tube, an epidural, and was allowed to deliver 4 children. (nurse midwife standing behind supervising)
Many of our classes were taught by physicians, one being a research cardiologist from Pfizer, another being an Emergency Medicine Resident from UMMC, who was also a street paramedic in NYC. Our intubation/airway class was taught by the medical director from Washtenaw/Livingston County Medical control authority... just to name a few. All very very competent, and very easy to talk to. You get every dime of your money's worth, and then some.

I do want to put out this disclaimer.. my experience was with HVA back when I took my paramedic program in 2002-2003. I would encourage you to ask around and find out how they are doing now.. things can always change.. but if I know HVA.. they keep themselves held to a pretty high standard!

it was an amazing experience... and if I could go through the program again I would .. just for the clinical experience alone. HVA is a top notch very professional agency and is well respected.

The michigan academy I have not heard much about, but what I have heard was not very positive. 

LSTI (when I was living in MI 4+ years ago) was the joke of EMS education...and was literally a medic mill.

Hope this is a help.. any other questions I can answer please feel free to PM me!


----------



## Chuckles (Apr 21, 2010)

Michigan Academy of Emergency Services I went there for both Basic and Medic. Their Basic class is really good. Their Medic class not too much. Went there 2007-2008 and intead of having one intructor for the whole class you will have different ones each week. 

For example week one you will have Joe Smoh week 2 you will have Joh Doe wekk three you will have Jane doe week four you will have Joe Smoh again. Each time each instructor has no idea none what so ever what was covered the previous week. Which will cause massive confusion on the instructor part.

Also, as a medic my medic class was never taught our drugs at all. Where they in the book yes but as far as having a drug test on classification, dosage, ex... never taught.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 21, 2010)

Chuckles said:


> Also, as a medic my medic class was never taught our drugs at all. Where they in the book yes but as far as having a drug test on classification, dosage, ex... never taught.



That's rather scary...


----------



## FLEMTP (Apr 22, 2010)

Chuckles said:


> Also, as a medic my medic class was never taught our drugs at all. Where they in the book yes but as far as having a drug test on classification, dosage, ex... never taught.



And this is the reason the NREMT is going to a policy of only allowing students who graduated from an accredited school sit for the NREMT exams. Accountability and standardization of education.


----------



## Chuckles (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah well the scary part is Michigan Academy is in the process of getting Accreditied.


----------



## Cleaver68 (Apr 22, 2010)

HFCC is good too. It's in Wayne county though in Dearborn. There are no classes for I's. Just a 3 semester program for P.


----------



## FLEMTP (Apr 22, 2010)

Chuckles said:


> yeah well the scary part is Michigan Academy is in the process of getting Accreditied.



"in the process" does not mean its going to happen. if it does, I would be curious to know WHO exactly accredited them....if it was "Jo bob's commission on accrediting the Michigan Academy"... then I might be able to see that...


----------



## Chuckles (Apr 24, 2010)

Michigan Academy did just get accredited


----------



## rescue99 (Apr 24, 2010)

FLEMTP said:


> Make that 6 people.. I used to live in Clawson.  OCC has an excellent program.. it is academy style, so it is disciplined and they have very clear expectations. They also have a mock city on the campus they do training on, not only just within your class, but they will do massive training sessions with the fire and LEO students too. One of my good friends attended the EMT-basic and intermediate academies in 2003/2004. I was very impressed with the instructors and with the level of education they imparted in him. They expect a lot from their students, but thats a good thing when you're learning how to possibly save another person's life.
> 
> About HVA:
> 
> ...



OHHHHH, How Things Do Change! HVA is being phased out of SCC as their current courses end. The college is going solo. Let's just say, not all that glitters has been gold for the last few years. There are some good and some bad points however, when too many issues crop up, it is time for a change. 

PS: I went through the HVA program at the main back in the mid 90's and had an excellent educational experience. Very similar to the above. Those attending the main campus did get a few hands on clinical experiences HVA did not extend to the college students but, the class itself was the same as at the college.


----------



## rescue99 (Apr 24, 2010)

Chuckles said:


> Michigan Academy of Emergency Services I went there for both Basic and Medic. Their Basic class is really good. Their Medic class not too much. Went there 2007-2008 and intead of having one intructor for the whole class you will have different ones each week.
> 
> For example week one you will have Joe Smoh week 2 you will have Joh Doe wekk three you will have Jane doe week four you will have Joe Smoh again. Each time each instructor has no idea none what so ever what was covered the previous week. Which will cause massive confusion on the instructor part.
> 
> Also, as a medic my medic class was never taught our drugs at all. Where they in the book yes but as far as having a drug test on classification, dosage, ex... never taught.



Having several different I/C's is a good idea really. No single I/C can be great at lecturing in every single subject. The problems arise when educators don't work together and communicate. I like having more than one lecturer available. It gives students with different learning styles more variety of teaching styles which generally improves cognition. 

In a slightly different direction; I have yet to understand why collectively, students do not utilize the state forms to make their concerns known when following traditional greivance procedures have not worked. If there is a legitimate complaint affects the tuition paying student body as a whole, students really need to stand up and be heard.


----------



## rescue99 (Apr 24, 2010)

FLEMTP said:


> And this is the reason the NREMT is going to a policy of only allowing students who graduated from an accredited school sit for the NREMT exams. Accountability and standardization of education.



Michigan is not using NR as of sometime this year. No final date has been set but the decision has been made. In reality I'd expect more like early 2011. 

Accreditation has not proven to be as safe a bet (to assure quality) as was hoped but, many colleges are still seeking to become accredited within the next couple of years. I'm thinking by 2013, most colleges will be. Right now, HVA and programs, LCC and KVCC are the only accredited Paramedic programs in MI. I know of a few more in the process.


----------



## FLEMTP (Apr 24, 2010)

wow.. its crazy how much things change in just 4 short years.. I keep my MI paramedic license current.. but thats about it. Ive been home twice in 4 years.. and I dont really talk shop with people when im home.. mostly go home just to relax!


----------

